# added the fx5



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

any ad ....vice


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good, 
How do you like it so far?

Looks good, 
How do you like it so far?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Looks good,
> How do you like it so far?
> 
> Looks good,
> How do you like it so far?


so far so good. i still need CO2 and i want to put hairgrass in it. i went from a 50 gal to a 180. cleaning it is alittle more time consuming
[/quote]
i am also finishing up the hood. I just finished building the stand


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks pretty cool so far. it'll be neat to see how the hairgrass looks in there. i am considering hair grass as a substrate cover in the tank i will be setting up so i'll watch how yours matures.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Genin said:


> looks pretty cool so far. it'll be neat to see how the hairgrass looks in there. i am considering hair grass as a substrate cover in the tank i will be setting up so i'll watch how yours matures.


alright i will post pics when i get it in


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks good.

Keep nitrates around 10-25ppm, phosphates @ .5-2ppm, and never let them go to 0. Also, don't forget micros and iron







That should help it a bit. Don't go overboard though.

50% weekly water changes greatly help IMO. I've noticed over the last 2 years that when the tank has regular maintenance, things go much better. 
I would add a few more bunches of plants.
The swords will loose their emerged leaves while the submerged leaves grow in, so don't worry about those dying off. 
I don't know what else to say lol


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Keep nitrates around 10-25ppm, phosphates @ .5-2ppm, and never let them go to 0. Also, don't forget micros and iron
> 
> ...


cool. thx


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

An FX5 is on it's way to filter my 80gal.
Seems like an overkill for my tank but I think that my plants will do alot better in faster flow.
How and where do you position the two outlets and intake?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Round Head said:


> An FX5 is on it's way to filter my 80gal.
> Seems like an overkill for my tank but I think that my plants will do alot better in faster flow.
> How and where do you position the two outlets and intake?


intake is off to the left side of the tank and the output is pointing down towards the left and right. On the right side i have my 405 with the output pointing towards the middle. I found this to be the best because with my sand it causes the crap to lift and be sucked in by the intakes.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Just a note on the FX5 when you go to maintain it make sure you check the small inlet on the inner ring. I had a problem with mine because something got into it during the cleaning and it wouldn't suck in water. Because it's all "automatic" It was tough to figure out why it wouldn't engage and start sucking in water. Other than that it's been great. I have a 180 long and have the inlet and outlet on the oppossite sides of the tank and use 2 powerheads instead of another canister. The trays on the FX5 are huge and at the rate that thing pumps water I didn't see a need for a second canister.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

LGHT said:


> Just a note on the FX5 when you go to maintain it make sure you check the small inlet on the inner ring. I had a problem with mine because something got into it during the cleaning and it wouldn't suck in water. Because it's all "automatic" It was tough to figure out why it wouldn't engage and start sucking in water. Other than that it's been great. I have a 180 long and have the inlet and outlet on the oppossite sides of the tank and use 2 powerheads instead of another canister. The trays on the FX5 are huge and at the rate that thing pumps water I didn't see a need for a second canister.


ya i figured that i already had the 405 so i should use it i also have a power head on the left side. Seems to be working. But you are right the fx5 is a beast.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with the 405. With the powerhead you should be fine. If you do keep the 405 running put a tray of zeolite in. If you look at the water chemistry forum tons of guys end up with bacteria bloom caused by amonia spikes. I found that a bit of zeolite will prevent this and keep the water crystal clear. Since P's are very dirty the bacteria load can double in a few days and the zeolite will prevent amonia spikes before they happen.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

what are the dimensions of the canister on the fx5?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

RBP7 said:


> what are the dimensions of the canister on the fx5?


hum.......1 foot dia...1.5 ft tall


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

good filtration meen s ur Ps or ur fish will be happy


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

coutl said:


> good filtration meen s ur Ps or ur fish will be happy


they better be happy for all the cash i sent on them. Plus i only have three in a 180gal. lots of play room


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> good filtration meen s ur Ps or ur fish will be happy


they better be happy for all the cash i sent on them. Plus i only have three in a 180gal. lots of play room
[/quote]

lol...i hear this man....if my fish knew how much cash ive blown on them...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> good filtration meen s ur Ps or ur fish will be happy


they better be happy for all the cash i sent on them. Plus i only have three in a 180gal. lots of play room
[/quote]

lol...i hear this man....if my fish knew how much cash ive blown on them...
[/quote]
ya and i still get no respect


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> good filtration meen s ur Ps or ur fish will be happy


they better be happy for all the cash i sent on them. Plus i only have three in a 180gal. lots of play room
[/quote]

lol...i hear this man....if my fish knew how much cash ive blown on them...
[/quote]
ya and i still get no respect
[/quote]

hahahaha

Yeah..one day one of them should pick me up a six pack or make me a sandwhich....just to say thanks


----------

